# Help behavior issues



## solo (Sep 12, 2015)

Looking for some advice. My husband and I recently got a 2 1/2 year old male retriever from a couple who were relocating and could'nt take him with them. The couple told us his only behavior issue was that the husbands work schedule had changed and he hadnt had much time with him lately so the dog had begun chewing his tail and back hind legs. They also said he was crate trained. Upon getting our new dog home we set up the crate they gave us only to discover the crate was clearly to small for this large male. We decided we were not going to use this crate. We have noticed that the dog is very responsive to my husband. He literally follows him everywhere and lights up and is so happy to play with my husband in the back yard, however when I try to play with him outdoors he has NO interest. My husband had to leave on a business trip today and the dog has been pacing. He jumped up on the sofa and i commanded him to get down and had to pull at his collar to get him down. He jumped right back up, this time beginning to chew on the pillow on the sofa. When i commanded him to get down he sunk back into the sofa. When i went to reach for his collar he nipped at me (not touching my hand). When i finally got him off the sofa i sternly used the word NO. I waited a moment to see that he was going to listen and then praised him. We have also noticed that bedtime is an issue, with much pacing and tail and hind leg chewing. We have been allowing him free range of the house at night and he has chosen to do the pacing and chewing in our bedroom next to my husband on the floor. My concerns are that he is full of anxiety and the attempt at nipping. We have 2 small grandchildren and safety is priority!!!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Please go easy on him. This is surely anxiety. Who knows what life he had before you brought him home. The couple probably didn't give you the full story. The fact that "relocating" is the reason for giving him up means he was never much of a priority for them.

Goldens are so sensitive. I would enlist the help of a positive-only trainer to help you get him adjusted and make it a smoother transition to your home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 
Congratulations on your new boy, what's his name? 
Hope you'll share some pictures with us too. 

How long has he been with you? If it hasn't been too long, it can take up to a couple of weeks for him to settle in, sometimes it takes longer, depends on the dog really. I've had dogs that fit in right away with no adjustment period needed such as my current boy that I adopted at age 2. 

Do you know if he's had any type of formal training or obedience classes? If not, you may want to contact a trainer that makes house calls, one who is also an Animal behaviorist could be very helpful. 

How much exercise is he getting every day? When I adopted my boy at the age of 2, he needed a lot of exercise. I took him for several long walks and also spent about 20-30 minutes 1-2 times a day playing ball with him where he was getting a lot of running in. 

Have you taken him to your Vet for a full exam yet? If not, I would schedule one as soon as you can to rule out any medical issues. 

I agree with what Goldy1 has said above, be very patient, gentle and loving with your new boy. It's not uncommon for previous owners not to give you all the details, unfortunately some are not always truthful either. 

Wishing you all the best with him.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

As mentioned above, please give your new pup time to adjust and look into some training. Don't try to overcompensate for what happened in the past - establish rules now. Exercise will also help to burn off some of that nervous energy. Since he is crate trained, you may want to get a new crate that fits him. For many dogs, that is there safe zone. He's got too much freedom right now and is therefore able to chew, pace, etc. 

If your husband has been the only one feeding the pup, then you should take over that responsibility. This way it will help the dog look to you and not only your husband. Training and playing with him will certainly create a bond.

I just helped re-home a 2 yr old male golden that now lives with my nephew and his wife. When he came to them he had been chewing his feet out of stress/boredom. Now that he gets the proper attention, food, and exercise, he has blossomed and there is no more chewing. He's much more relaxed and has settled in perfectly. Give it time and it will work out.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless you for taking him in! Firstly I would suggest getting him a larger crate, not to 'lock' him in, but, if in fact he was crate trained he may find the crate a 'safe place', comforting to him during this transition to his new life. You may also want to try some 'calming remedies' - Rescue Remedy, given regularly, can help with anxiety/stress related behaviors in some dogs, and ease the settling process, also DAP (dog appeasing pheromones) (Adaptil is one brand) collar, spray or diffuser, can help, it does take a little time to start working. 
Start the training 'process', regardless if he has any training or not, teaching and rewarding, practicing simple skills such as sit, down, come, 'off' (the couch) can help him to understand what is expected of him and help him feel more secure, hand feeding part of his meals can help as well.

When/if he gets on the couch, resist the urge to reach for him, and 'command' he get off, instead, try calling him to you encouraging him to get off, and teach him what the 'off' cue means by luring him off a few times with a high value treat (a piece of cheese or meat), giving the 'off' cue, once his feet are all on the floor, then give him the treat and lots of praise. Once he catches on, then simply, give the cue, lure with an empty hand, and then give him a treat (from your pocket, or the other hand) Then let him know what you want him to do, perhaps lay on dog bed, a mat, or invite him to come with you.

When we take in a dog with an unknown history, I have a few, it does take some time for us to get to 'know' them and for them to get to 'know', trust, and feel safe with us. We cannot know how they have been treated, and/or trained, kindly or unkindly, the only way we know is how they respond to how we behave with them, so our safest approach is to use reward based training methods, avoid appearing to avoid causing them to feel threatened or unsafe with us and causing them to become defensive, if they feel the need.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, bless you for rescuing this boy. Because that's what you've done. I don't have a lot of experience with rescue like some people here, but I have discovered in listening to them that most people who are disposing of a dog are embarrassed to admit that they didn't really take care of the dog while they had him. They flat out lie about health care and living circumstances. 

Absolutely this dog is anxious and needs gentle treatment and structure. He is in the prime of his life and also needs to get plenty of daily exercise. A leash walk alone won't do it. Will he play fetch with you? Try to work on using treats to build this behavior if you can, it's a great way to get exercise for him. Purchase a long line and clip from the hardware store and get him outdoors to places that aren't busy during the day church yard, quiet parks, hiking spots or swimming areas and keep him active. Just like people, aerobic exercise most days of the week is the best way to start dealing with controlling anxiety for him.

If this was my dog, I would do the following:

1) Vet check up ASAP. Discuss behavioral issues with the vet and ask about possible anti-anxiety meds for the dog if the issues can't be fixed. Ask about the possibility of meds sooner rather than later. Consider using something like 'Composure' to help him relax: http://www.chewy.com/dog/vetriscien...m=cse&utm_content=VetriScience&utm_campaign=f

2) Buy a cheap small dog leash at walmart and cut it off to about 2 feet long. Have the dog drag that in the house whenever he is loose. Use that to manage him if he gets on furniture etc. Under no circumstances do you put hands on him or touch his collar to move him and risk being bitten. Using the leash is much less of a threat to him.

3) Consider purchasing a larger crate off Craig's list for night time and see if he will settle better if the crate goes by your husband's side of the bed. Assess your home layout and purchase some baby gates to limit the dog having full run of the house. He needs to earn the privilege of full run of the house. It will make it easier to monitor his behavior. It is very important to set him up for success and try to avoid situations where he does things you don't want such as jumping up on furniture.

4) If your budget allows, have a trainer come to your home a couple times and teach you to work on some basic obedience with the dog. It will help you develop a bond with the dog and help him see you as a leader. Private lessons are not cheap but if you do some research and ask for a referral from a local obedience club or your vet you should be able to get someone very good and it really is worth the money to get that individual attention and have them come watch the dog in your home. Then eventually it would be worth your time to check in to basic obedience at a club and take classes. You and the dog rather than your husband since the dog sees him as the leader already.

5) Daily aerobic exercise, at least 5 days a week. Long nature walks if possible. Make sure he is hungry when he goes and have a big baggie full of yummy treats in your pocket when you go. It will keep him close to you and practice calling him to you and rewarding him. (keep him on long line at all times)

How long has the dog been with you? How often are your grandchildren around? Please use baby gates to limit the dog's contact with the kids for the time being. You need to have a level of trust with the dog before you trust him with the kids.

I hope you will give us your dog's name and share some photos of him. He is very lucky to have landed in your home and I think with proper time and attention (maybe look at this as your winter project) he will flourish. For the first several months if you will really make him a full time project, I think you will find that your rewards will equal what you put into him. Take him places with you every day, even if it's just to pick up dry cleaning or run to the bank, never leave the house without treats to reward him for good behavior etc. He sounds like he is desperate for love and is just unsure and still trying to figure out his new home.


----------



## solo (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you all for the advice. Our new big boys name is Hurley. My husband and I have both had female retrievers in the past and we currently have a 12 year old jack russell. We both love animals. We are willing to have patience with Hurley, as for the most part he seems to be good and has settled in nicely with our jack. I can clearly see that he has anxiety issues and I'm concerned that he has spent way to much time in that small crate which has led to the chewing issues. As for me taking time with him, I do the feeding and have been making the effort to play in the back yard with very little success. However when my husband comes out its a whole different story.When i saw he was experiencing anxiety over my husband leaving i gave him alot of attention hugs and belly rubs and took him out in the back yard with me to try and get him to run and play fetch. He simply just stood there. I can handle most issues but the attempt at nipping at me this morning concerns me. What are some positive ways to put a stop to nipping/biting should he try it with me again. Also as for the crate training I'm concerned that it was more a negative experience for him as he has not gone near it one time ( it is still set up in our living room)No worries we WILL NOT use this one. My concern is that he was left in it for long periods of time and with NO room to move I'm thinking thats part of the reason for the curled up in a ball chewing position So do we buy a bigger crate and try to start from scratch and work with him to try and make it a positive experience? I know with our jack he randomly goes in his crate to take a nap. One more thing positive feed back to help with him chewing his tail and hind legs as there is fur missing. Thanks


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

You have gotten some excellent advice here, remember this boy's life has been turned upside down. It can take months for some dogs to settle into their new homes. I always enroll a new rescue into an obedience class, it is very bonding for you both. I agree with CharlieThree not to grab the dog by the collar, but to lure him off the couch and reward, reward, reward. When he does something good, throw a celebration; he will learn that good behavior brings good things! I wish you the best with your boy, and thank you for rescuing him!!!


----------



## solo (Sep 12, 2015)

Also Hurley already has an appointment scheduled with the vet for a check up and to be neutered.


----------



## solo (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you all!!!!! Our big baby got up on the sofa again and I used a small treat to get him down and it worked wonderfully. I also decided to try putting him on his leash to walk him in our fenced in back yard rather than trying to play ball. SUCCESS!!! So thankful I joined the group this morning and had positive feed back


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

solo said:


> Thank you all!!!!! Our big baby got up on the sofa again and I used a small treat to get him down and it worked wonderfully. I also decided to try putting him on his leash to walk him in our fenced in back yard rather than trying to play ball. SUCCESS!!! So thankful I joined the group this morning and had positive feed back


Success is a wonderful thing! Yahooooo!


----------



## Stephanya (Jul 5, 2015)

We adopted our rainbow bridge golden, Toulouse, when he was 3. He was clearly a dog who attached more securely to men. He was more timid to approach me, initially, but with a lot of patience and constant attention and love from me, he became "my" dog over the 8 years that we spent with him. The first few months, he always kind of deferred to my husband, approached him first, etc., but he soon learned that all his meals came from me, as well as the massive amounts of affection, brushing, etc. We were the best, best, best of friends until he passed this spring. I never would have imagined when we first got him that he would be so strongly bonded to me. I think what you put into your new guy will be reflected by him before you know it. They are smart dogs, golden retrievers, and he will figure it out!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome Solo and thank you for rescuing this boy. You have gotten some very good advice from some folks here who have the experience/knowledge because they've been there. I know they helped me very much when I adopted my rescue.

You're doing the right things. I've found it can take months to learn each other and gain trust. Putting a routine in place and providing a safe haven (sometimes crates, sometimes behind a piece of furniture) has helped with my anxious boy. I let him tell me where he needs to be when's not feeling secure. I've had success with composure (it's natural and safe) and definitely worth talking to your vet about. You don't need a prescription for it, but still helpful to put plan in place with vet. 

It's interesting that your boy feels safe with your husband. You can also build a bond with him by continuing to feed him and making all interactions with you safe (tone of voice, treats, only positive training, etc). I'm sure you're doing that already. He will warm up to you. And you've had a good success getting him off the couch already! Yeah!!! 

Take pride in the small things because they will build up to a great bond with your dog. The love from a rescue is like no other.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

solo said:


> Thank you all!!!!! Our big baby got up on the sofa again and I used a small treat to get him down and it worked wonderfully. I also decided to try putting him on his leash to walk him in our fenced in back yard rather than trying to play ball. SUCCESS!!! So thankful I joined the group this morning and had positive feed back


Yay! This is fantastic to hear. 
We're glad you here with us, I think all of us participating in your thread have Rescues and we've been through similar things with our own so we get it. 

A few years ago, a member, I can't remember who it was of course, posted some very good words of wisdom, "set your dog up for success, not failure."
This has stuck with me ever since I read it. 

This is a great opportunity for you and Hurley to get to know each other while your husband is away on business. Hurley will become a totally different dog once he's relaxed, gets to know you both, and has settled in. Sometimes it just takes a little time, some longer than others. 

Keep us posted on how he's doing and we'll celebrate the achievements right along with you. You may have some setbacks, don't let them get to you, it happens, just stay positive and keep looking forward.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

What a great update!

Just so you know, he didn't attempt to nip you. He was warning you to give him space. Had he wanted to nip you or bite, he would have! Dogs are very fast and use their mouths the way they want!

Many dog bites, I've learned, come from collar grabs. So, while I would not practice this now-- wait until he settles in for awhile, you could start getting him used to being handled. At first, it might be just your hand near the collar, and then a treat. Then, eventually, hand touches (no grabbing) collar, then treat. Repeat, repeat, repeat. Eventually you will see your dog leaning in _trying_ to get you to touch his collar. As you advance, you would hold the collar, treat. Practice moving him but just around the room, not off the couch. Again, always positive. That way, if you need to grab his collar in an emergency, he won't be scared.

Thank you so much for giving him such a great home.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals by Turid Rugaas, is a book that I recommend every dog owner read. Our dogs try to communicate with us in the only way they know how, 'in dog', and if we take the time to learn even the basics of dog body language and communication and 'listen' to them, many of the mistakes we make with our dogs can be avoided. 

If you should choose to get a larger crate for Hurley, tossing treats into it for him to find, or perhaps feeding him in it, can help to build a more positive association with it. If he won't go in to eat, start with the bowl outside at a distance that he will eat, and over time move it towards and then inside the crate. Confine your other dog, or prevent access to the 'new' crate when feeding or working on helping Hurley feel better about it, just to be safe and avoid any conflicts over the food. However, keep in mind that since he has had a bad 'history' with the crate, it is possible that he may never comfortable being confined (locked) in it. One of my rescued dogs will sleep in an open crate, but shutting the door is not something he has ever been able to cope with. Crating is a personal choice, some dogs love it, some don't, for those that don't it can cause more problems than it 'prevents' - whatever 'works' for your dog.

Chewing on himself, could be stress related, could be boredom, could be caused by exposure to something in the environment in his former 'home', or even sadly enough, possibly urine 'burn' from being confined too much/too long in the crate. Having your vet look at it when he goes in may be helpful in determining the reason he is doing it.

Good luck with Hurley, sound like he has found himself a fantastic home!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello!

Whilst your boy is settling in I personally would be treating him like a puppy in a way. I wouldn't give him too much freedom too early. Establish boundaries and rules now. 

A local rescue may be able to help you find a trainer that they use for behaviour issues like the self-chewing. I'm not sure if it's advisable in this situation but when he starts to bite himself you could use some bitter spray on his coat to try and stop it in the moment


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Just checking in to see how things have been going the last few days.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

How are you doing with you dog?


----------



## solo (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi there, thank you for checking in. I'm happy to say that our big boy Hurley has become a wonderful addition to our family. He has put on a few pounds that were needed and his fur is growing back nicely in the areas where he had chewed it off. It is obvious that he finally knows this is his home filled with people who love him. Since he has been with us there has been no crate needed or used. He has taken to a few simple commands quite nicely. He seems to still have some moments where he has a little anxiety, but there is no more chewing, now he just sucks on his legs. This behavior keeps decreasing. He is wonderful with the grand babies and everyone who enters our home. He and our jack russell Solo have become good buddies. He works very well with both my husband and myself but it is clear that he would love to have some velcro to attach himself to my husband.  Our big baby is such a lover and we are so happy and blessed to have him as part of our family. Thanks again for checking in!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

solo said:


> Hi there, thank you for checking in. I'm happy to say that our big boy Hurley has become a wonderful addition to our family. He has put on a few pounds that were needed and his fur is growing back nicely in the areas where he had chewed it off. It is obvious that he finally knows this is his home filled with people who love him. Since he has been with us there has been no crate needed or used. He has taken to a few simple commands quite nicely. He seems to still have some moments where he has a little anxiety, but there is no more chewing, now he just sucks on his legs. This behavior keeps decreasing. He is wonderful with the grand babies and everyone who enters our home. He and our jack russell Solo have become good buddies. He works very well with both my husband and myself but it is clear that he would love to have some velcro to attach himself to my husband.  Our big baby is such a lover and we are so happy and blessed to have him as part of our family. Thanks again for checking in!


What a wonderful update. It brought tears to my eyes. He knows he is home and loved. It doesn't get any better than that..


----------

